# General > Recipes >  Making Roast Beef

## ShelleyCowie

I have a rather large lump of roast beef for tomorrows dinner. When i make beef i tend to just bung it in the oven for however long and thats it, it tastes good but i want it to taste great! 

Unfortunately i dont have a slow cooker, i do have a large pyrex dish though so should i cook it slowly in that in the oven? if so what temp and how long would it take to cook? 

Just want the beef to be nice and juicy!

----------


## tonkatojo

> I have a rather large lump of roast beef for tomorrows dinner. When i make beef i tend to just bung it in the oven for however long and thats it, it tastes good but i want it to taste great! 
> 
> Unfortunately i dont have a slow cooker, i do have a large pyrex dish though so should i cook it slowly in that in the oven? if so what temp and how long would it take to cook? 
> 
> Just want the beef to be nice and juicy!



When you say you want it nice and juicy do you mean the "cheffie" half cooked red raw in the middle with blood running or properly cooked.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> When you say you want it nice and juicy do you mean the "cheffie" half cooked red raw in the middle with blood running or properly cooked.


No blood! Want it cooked nicely cooked through the middle, tender meat. When i make it i think its a bit tough sometimes. Hence why i was thinkin about slow cooking in the oven over the whole morning really....

Any ideas?

----------


## tonkatojo

> No blood! Want it cooked nicely cooked through the middle, tender meat. When i make it i think its a bit tough sometimes. Hence why i was thinkin about slow cooking in the oven over the whole morning really....
> 
> Any ideas?



I would put it in the pyrex dish with some water for gravy salt n pepper on top of joint to taste cook it for about 2-3 hours about 180-200c, put a bit of foil on the top of joint and replace the glass lid. keep checking with skewer from 2 hrs to see if the blood has stopped running.... good luck.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I would put it in the pyrex dish with some water for gravy salt n pepper on top of joint to taste cook it for about 2-3 hours about 180-200c, put a bit of foil on the top of joint and replace the glass lid. keep checking with skewer from 2 hrs to see if the blood has stopped running.... good luck.


 
Thanks! Will give it a go tomorrow and let ya know how it tastes!  :Wink:

----------


## Scunner

have you ever tried a pot roast - tasty and tender

----------


## unicorn

I smear some mustard on mine for extra flavour.

----------


## Aaldtimer

> I smear some mustard on mine for extra flavour.


Bleccchhhhhh! ::

----------


## Ash

my dad puts wholegrain mustard and demerara on the top and its the most amazing beef ever!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> have you ever tried a pot roast - tasty and tender


Have heard of pot roasts but never tried it cos im not sure how to.  :: 

I try not to put anything on the meats that the kids might not like, fussy wee monkeys sometimes. So not sure if they like mustard!

----------


## shamrock2007

I always baste mine in Olive Oil put in a roasting tin & cover with foil.  Removing foil for last 30mins of cooking

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I always baste mine in Olive Oil put in a roasting tin & cover with foil. Removing foil for last 30mins of cooking


Does that dry it up when you take the foil off? Dont want my beef dry lol. 

Its been in the oven cooking nicely for about 3 hours now. Got it on at a very low heat. Dinner isnt til about 6pm anyways tonight. Plenty o time to slow cook it yet!

----------


## BINBOB

> Does that dry it up when you take the foil off? Dont want my beef dry lol. 
> 
> Its been in the oven cooking nicely for about 3 hours now. Got it on at a very low heat. Dinner isnt til about 6pm anyways tonight. Plenty o time to slow cook it yet!


I will be there in 10!!!! ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I will be there in 10!!!!


And there was me expectin ya too! There was more than enuf to go around!! Enough for roast beef sandwiches for lunch tomorrow! 

Well the beef was PERFECT! 10/10 all round from everyone! Even my OH admitted it tasted a million times better than he could ever cook it!  :Wink:  Now that is an achievement. lol. 

It was the best beef i have ever tasted though. Cooked it over a long time, put water in the bottom (about half a cup) then just let it simmer in its own juices, when it was ready to be sliced i placed it back in the juices sliced up and back in the oven for a further 15 mins. Brilliant! 

White pudding, pigs in blankets, roast tatties, yorkshire puddings, brocolli and brussel sprouts to top it all off!!! 

YUM!

----------


## shamrock2007

No it doesn't dry out i always baste it with the oil & juices when i take foil off keeps it moist

----------


## BINBOB

> And there was me expectin ya too! There was more than enuf to go around!! Enough for roast beef sandwiches for lunch tomorrow! 
> 
> Well the beef was PERFECT! 10/10 all round from everyone! Even my OH admitted it tasted a million times better than he could ever cook it!  Now that is an achievement. lol. 
> 
> It was the best beef i have ever tasted though. Cooked it over a long time, put water in the bottom (about half a cup) then just let it simmer in its own juices, when it was ready to be sliced i placed it back in the juices sliced up and back in the oven for a further 15 mins. Brilliant! 
> 
> White pudding, pigs in blankets, roast tatties, yorkshire puddings, brocolli and brussel sprouts to top it all off!!! 
> 
> YUM!


Thanx ,,Shelley...U have done a good job!! :Grin:

----------


## Creme_Egg

what cut of beef is it?
is it on the bone?

the best way for 1st class cuts like rib fillet sirloin, jus sear them off in a pan and put in an oven at 180oc then either press with your finger to check how cooked it is or use a probe (thermometer) and follow this: 

*Blue rare* or *very rare* - (110°F core temp) Cooked very quickly; the outside is seared, but the inside is usually cool and barely cooked. The steak will be red on the inside and barely warmed. Sometimes asked for as "blood rare" or "bloody as hell". In the United States this is also sometimes referred to as 'Black and Blue' 
*Rare* - (120°F core temp) The outside is gray-brown, and the middle of the steak is red and slightly warm.
*Medium rare* - (145°F degrees core temp) The steak will have a fully red, warm center. Unless specified otherwise, upscale steakhouses will generally cook to at least this level.
*Medium* - (150°F degrees core temp) The middle of the steak is hot and red with pink surrounding the center. The outside is gray-brown.
*Medium Plus* - (155°F degrees core temp) More than medium, but not quite medium well.
*Medium well done* - (160°F degrees core temp) The meat is light pink surrounding the center.
*Well done* - (170°F degrees core temp) The meat is gray-brown throughout and slightly charred

----------

